# Henny penny or Henry penny



## P.Brothers (Oct 24, 2019)

A chicken ran into our was machine the other night. We are taking care of it. A lady at the feed store thought from picture that it is a female. But today we were researching chicken gender online. The chicken is small-perhaps a bantam or a juvenile. Has pretty long legs with spurs-which I read online is the sign of a male. Any help with this? A rooster or a hen?







advice requested. We live in Petaluma which back in the old days was known for its chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Having a full side pic is helpful but I'm seeing some feathers at the base of the neck that implies boy. And if other breeds are anything like my Silkies that legginess was usually a boy. 

We need one of our resident hard feather gurus to take a peak. 

So, now what? Chances are there is someone not far that this bird ran from. Are you going to keep it if it is a boy? Can you?


----------



## P.Brothers (Oct 24, 2019)

robin416 said:


> Having a full side pic is helpful but I'm seeing some feathers at the base of the neck that implies boy. And if other breeds are anything like my Silkies that legginess was usually a boy.
> 
> We need one of our resident hard feather gurus to take a peak.
> 
> So, now what? Chances are there is someone not far that this bird ran from. Are you going to keep it if it is a boy? Can you?


Thanks so much for posting back. Yes we will keep the chicken regardless of its gender-if a rooster we will try to determine the breed and get him a couple of hen friends. If a girl will still get a couple of hens. Do you know if you must get the same breed when getting new chickens to mix with the chicken you have or not?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not necessary to match the breed at all. Heck, I've got quail living with my one remaining old hen and she seems to be fine with it. What she didn't like was the two younger pullets I brought in to keep her company, hence the quail. 

If you can, get older girls. If the bird that has graced your life is a male when his hormones kick in he's liable to aggravate younger girls to no end. Most of the time older girls know how to put those over eager boys in their place.


----------



## Kendra (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks like red jungle fowl hen...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How the heck can you tell with just a head shot. FYI, I stink at id'ing anything that isn't a Silkie.


----------



## Kendra (Nov 7, 2019)

robin416 said:


> How the heck can you tell with just a head shot. FYI, I stink at id'ing anything that isn't a Silkie.


My friend has some red jungle fowl hens, also the comb and the neck coloring.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can't get better than that for being able to id what the bird is. 

I wasn't exaggerating when I said I really struggle ID'ing other breeds. I can ID Dutch and Hamburgs and Faverolles and d'Uccles but that's only because I owned all of those breeds. Move away from them and it's a huge fail every time.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I have to agree with red junglefowl hen, young, probably not laying yet. Nice find, congratz! Beautiful birds.


----------

